# first design



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here & I've looked in to shared designs, came to the conclusion that I'll give it a try to design a slingshot myself.
So I downloaded inkscape & came up with this design ===> The Newbie. ( I'm new, therefore newbie ) 
You might want to scale it down/up because it was just a first try. 
Because I couldn't find the necessary tools on inkscape, I couldn't cut the upper ellipse into shape.

Sorry for eventual mistakes in grammar.

The build for me on this slingshot is going to begin next month or so.

For someone who's interested for makin' it on their own, is no prob for me.

Awesome forum ^^.

Kind regards,

Svekke


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, Follow the video, It'll become second nature pretty soon.


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Thx for the help, I will be testing it later .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I'm interested to see this in the flesh.


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

As soon my necessary tools are here, I'll begin the construction of it


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Very interesting design


----------



## svekke (Feb 25, 2012)

Thx in this month I hope it can be made because I'm very busy lately

Cheers


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me too, i would like to see all your designs "made" i dint understand the reasons for the shapes?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I came up with a name for it. " Picasso"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> I think I came up with a name for it. " Picasso"


fitting


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Very.... mmm... special.
I am curious to see the final product.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tokSick said:


> Very.... mmm... special.
> I am curious to see the final product.


the world waits


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Wait is over


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

oh my


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, i have to ask. i see you remained semi true to the design, but is there a reason you did not work the ergos to fit your hand? or to center the ss? in its present state it looks like its being off centered might cause it to want to roll in your hand especially because your hand is semi contorted holding the wood. just curious?


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I cut it straight from the design as best as I was able. Not so much as a slingshot that I plan to use, but more of a "here's what it looks like." The contorted hand is me not accustomed to photographing an object in hand. I can't pat my head and run my tummy either.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for some reason it reminds me of the artist formerly known as prince ...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

catburn said:


> I cut it straight from the design as best as I was able. Not so much as a slingshot that I plan to use, but more of a "here's what it looks like." The contorted hand is me not accustomed to photographing an object in hand. I can't pat my head and run my tummy either.


good explanation, a concept made real, i only asked because your wood work looks good, but if you have a look at the design it is not centered for the shooter, and the index finger and thumb are at an unnatural disadvantage, just like so much of Picasso's work it just might not be understood in our life time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats! You put the plan into action. Nice work. Thanks for posting finished product.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> I cut it straight from the design as best as I was able. Not so much as a slingshot that I plan to use, but more of a "here's what it looks like." The contorted hand is me not accustomed to photographing an object in hand. I can't pat my head and run my tummy either.


good explanation, a concept made real, i only asked because your wood work looks good, but if you have a look at the design it is not centered for the shooter, and the index finger and thumb are at an unnatural disadvantage, just like so much of Picasso's work it just might not be understood in our life time.
[/quote] Take it down a notch . This was titled a first design.


----------

